# On line OSHA 30



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm working an online OSHA 30 today so, I will be available for your entertainment.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I did OSHA 10 online for someone a few months back, it was absolutely horrible. With all the questions you really have to pay attention the whole time, you can't do other things. It took me 10.5 hours.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The course I'm taking on line must be screwed up. The 30 hour clock timed out and I had 8 modules left to complete.
Each one takes from an hour to two hours.
I'm well over 40 hours of screen time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The world is a much safer place now that you are distracted by osha..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The course looks like it would be very good as an introduction to construction environments.
I think it should be mandatory for first year apprintice


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

When I took Osha 30, I was impressed with some of the things they brought up. It was a live class. Didn't know stationary grinder wheels had max speeds & wheels do break apart while spinning (yeah bad day for someone).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> When I took Osha 30, I was impressed with some of the things they brought up. It was a live class. Didn't know stationary grinder wheels had max speeds & wheels do break apart while spinning (yeah bad day for someone).


Over speeds if a small wheel is put on a big grinder


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

All done, the final was 20 random question. Aced it.
Printed out the certificate, emailed it to myself and the folks that needed it, saved it to my google drive, and paid $30 to have some official card thing sent to me.
10 hours of straight time
10 hours of overtime
10 hours of double time
$169 for the course
$30 for Tuesday delivery of something that can't be printed.

I'm taking off a couple of days and adding an extra $500 to each job for the next month now that I'm all OSHAed up.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I'm working an online OSHA 30 today so, I will be available for your entertainment.


We reserve flaming arrows & burning at the stake for DIYers. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> The course looks like it would be very good as an introduction to construction environments.
> I think it should be mandatory for first year apprintice


It's mandatory in the locals I was in for everyone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Over speeds if a small wheel is put on a big grinder


If a grinder motor shaft is spinning at 3450 rpm, it spins at the same speed with no wheel or with any wheel, the motor speed may get bogged down under load but it isn't going to pick up by the wheel being down sized.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

all the classes i had were live. they didnt allow online courses. cant remember if that was state rule or insurance co.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> all the classes i had were live. they didnt allow online courses. cant remember if that was state rule or insurance co.


This wasn't before they had computers was it?

I've heard of classes where they drew in the dirt with rocks!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If a grinder motor shaft is spinning at 3450 rpm, it spins at the same speed with no wheel or with any wheel, the motor speed may get bogged down under load but it isn't going to pick up by the wheel being down sized.


You might have to convince the big gear and the little gear of that.

Where is Tesla?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's mandatory in the locals I was in for everyone.


Isn't mandatory in my local but I just took it. Free, so long as you complete it.

After the first few modules I raced through it and didn't fail one module quiz. Then I had to burn 15 hours just keeping the screen from timing out so I could take the final exam and print my certificate.

It's overkill in my opinion. OSHA 10 should suffice for most people. Whoever came up with the idea that time spent directly correlates with proficiency? Must be a baby boomer thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> You might have to convince the big gear and the little gear of that.
> 
> Where is Tesla?


If the wheel was driving the shaft instead of the shaft driving the wheel you'd be onto something but as per usual you are trying to put a liberal spin on physics and you are 100% off base. Think about what you are saying!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Isn't mandatory in my local but I just took it. Free, so long as you complete it.
> 
> After the first few modules I raced through it and didn't fail one module quiz. Then I had to burn 15 hours just keeping the screen from timing out so I could take the final exam and print my certificate.
> 
> It's overkill in my opinion. OSHA 10 should suffice for most people. Whoever came up with the idea that time spent directly correlates with proficiency? Must be a baby boomer thing.


That's the same people think 10,000 hours in an activity make you a master.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it should be OSHA 20. 

OSHA 10 should be the basic construction site safety course and then you should take another 10 hour course specific to your trade. 

It's silly to give a mason the same safety training as an electrician.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's the same people think 10,000 hours in an activity make you a master.


These are the relics of past generations. Some colleges are moving to proficiency exams to eliminate unnecessary class time.


----------

